# Best camping in Georgia?



## Sunshine1 (Feb 24, 2010)

Where is the best place to "camp", be it in an RV or camper, or in a rental house? We don't do the tent thing anymore......our backs can't take it.  Wanna head that way this summer. Thanks.


----------



## Randy (Feb 24, 2010)

It depends on what you like to do besides camp.  Hike?  Fish?  Kayak? Site See?  Bicycle?  Beach?  Mountains?

Also how far away and primitive do you like to be?


----------



## d45-70 (Feb 24, 2010)

the office manager where i work takes her family and camper to unicoi and tallulah gorge


----------



## Sunshine1 (Feb 24, 2010)

Randy said:


> It depends on what you like to do besides camp.  Hike?  Fish?  Kayak? Site See?  Bicycle?  Beach?  Mountains?
> 
> Also how far away and primitive do you like to be?



We love to fish...........water is important. Not the beach..........I hate the Atlantic. Mountains would be good. A good place to take 2 teenage boys.......lots of outdoor stuff to do.


----------



## Sunshine1 (Feb 24, 2010)

Where is Unicoi??


----------



## Randy (Feb 24, 2010)

FloridaHunter said:


> Where is Unicoi??



North Georgia near Helen

http://www.gastateparks.org/unicoi


----------



## Oldstick (Feb 24, 2010)

If it's RV/car style camping with nice sites, water and electricity, then our uncontested favorites are all the state parks and the Corps of Engineer parks.

www.gastateparks.org 

for all the pictures, locations and details.


----------



## Sunshine1 (Feb 24, 2010)

But out of all those state parks, do you have a favorite?


----------



## Firescooby (Feb 24, 2010)

FloridaHunter said:


> Where is the best place to "camp", be it in an RV or camper, or in a rental house? We don't do the tent thing anymore......our backs can't take it.  Wanna head that way this summer. Thanks.



Riverbend in Hiawassee (private but one of the nicest around IMO. VERY nice owners, sites on river)
Cloudland Canyon state park - NW GA (never been but I've never heard a bad thing about it and it looks awesome)
Unicoi - Helen (state park, but full hookups)
Fort Yargo - Winder - State park
Vogel - Blairsville State Park (one of the best IMO)
We have a lot in Horseshoe Trails between Helen and Cleveland and go there mostly now.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Feb 24, 2010)

Sent ya'll A PM down there. Didn't want to post out in the open on this topic, the traffic is bad enough up here at times !!


----------



## Oldstick (Feb 24, 2010)

FloridaHunter said:


> But out of all those state parks, do you have a favorite?



Yes we have favorites, but like others suggested it just depends on what area you intend to visit.  All the state parks in GA are great and the ones we have seen in FL are too.

Most all of them have at least a small to medium sized lake and many have biking, swimming and hiking trails and/or historic sites.  The parks in the North GA mountains are really beautiful and the most popular, but they stay packed during spring-summer-fall being so close to metro ATL. 

The ones in middle and south GA tend to be least crowded at least during the summer, one reason being more heat and insects.  I would say our single favorite is Cloudland Canyon State Park below Chattanooga, only IF the kids are not so small as to worry about them running near the edge of the canyon.  You have the aquarium plus lots more to see in Chatt. and lots of hiking, swimming and streams in the park.

I almost forgot to mention one of the nicest parks in GA plus boatloads of activities to do (but the spaces will be sort of small and crowded) is the campground inside Stone Mountain Park near Atlanta.


----------



## campinnurse (Feb 25, 2010)

If you enjoy hiking FDR State Park in Pine Mt is a nice park. The Pine Mt Trail is 26 or so total miles but has a lot of loops 3-8 miles in length. The trail goes right through the campground. Also horseback riding is popular there and Callaway Gardens is very close by as well as FDR's Little White House and Warm springs if you are a history buff. One of my favorites, for sure.


----------



## Sunshine1 (Feb 26, 2010)

I am thinking we will be taking the boys to whitewater raft this summer. ( Chattooga River) So we'll be looking for something in that area. Not sure what Nantahala has in the way of campgrounds.......


----------



## walters (Feb 27, 2010)

*camp*

you might want to try moccasin creek state park, very beautiful, good trout fishing on the sequoi river near it,
trout hatchery next door, its on lake burton, has alot of wma around it, its near clarksville ga.


----------



## SissyHunter (Feb 27, 2010)

Looks like you got a good thread started here FloridaHunter. Just MHO.


----------



## allenww (Mar 1, 2010)

*Mountains*

When I was responsible for teenage boys, their overriding concern was teenage girls. 

If you can get past that, look online at Unicoi and Cloudland.  At Unicoi, there are cabins and fishing and hiking and Dahlonega and teenage girls in Helen.  

Cloudland also has cabins, plus hiking and Lookout Mountain.

Blackrock Mountain has 10 degrees cooler than anywhere else, the Dillard House and hiking and trout fishing 20 miles away on the Chattooga or Toccoa.  They have some cabins also.

The Appalachian Trail has a beautiful section east but especially South of Standing Indian if you stay at Blackrock.

   wa


----------

